# What happened to my little angel?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oh dear! My sweet little Dexter embarrassed me at his first puppy playschool today by growling and barking at all the other puppies and trying to hump everyone. I didn't know where to put myself! He was the youngest there too! Can this really my sweet placid little angel? How can I face it again next week?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol he will be fine and so will you, just relax and enjoy


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a dog once that use to hump every dog when I took him to training classes and he had been "done". All the other dogs would come running back to their owners but not mine. I gave up going in the end. He wasn't a cockapoo though.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

tessybear said:


> Oh dear! My sweet little Dexter embarrassed me at his first puppy playschool today by growling and barking at all the other puppies and trying to hump everyone. I didn't know where to put myself! He was the youngest there too! Can this really my sweet placid little angel? How can I face it again next week?


Maybe he's just getting all worked up and excited by being with all the other dogs and just doesn't know how to behave/respond and feels all mixed up. Just have fun and give him chance to figure out how to react, greet and read all sorts of others dogs and he'll settled in the end.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Tessy .. that made me smile .. he will settle down, it is just the excitement of meeting his new friends ... hold your head up high and go back next week .. he will get the hang of it soon enough and learn what you expect of him ... if not reach for a glass of wine or a big bar of chocolate when you get home xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Oh dear! My sweet little Dexter embarrassed me at his first puppy playschool today by growling and barking at all the other puppies and trying to hump everyone. I didn't know where to put myself! He was the youngest there too! Can this really my sweet placid little angel? How can I face it again next week?


LOL, sorry! I'm only laughing because we start puppy classes on Friday and I have a feeling that Obi might be a little over friendly too. Will let you know..

Seriously, don't worry. Next week there will be something new happening with someone else's dog. Don't forget, you always think it's worse than everyone else does anyway. "Just smile and wave boys"


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you think Dexter was bad you should have come to our puppy training classes!!! There was a tiny mixed breed pup called Teddy who spent his whole time trying to hump Bella the Great Dane pup even though he didn't reach above her ankles and when she graduated to obedience classes he picked on all the others (male and female)!! We all found it very funny although his poor owner was mortified and said he does it all the time at home! Dexter is just trying to show who is boss and will probably have someone else trying to do the same next week! It will get better


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well thanks everyone who replied, you have given me the courage to give it another go! The sympathetic vet-nurse who ran it said it was just over- excitement but I just hope he improves quickly!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Well thanks everyone who replied, you have given me the courage to give it another go! The sympathetic vet-nurse who ran it said it was just over- excitement but I just hope he improves quickly!


Ah, I had a little chuckle about this too! Rosie was awful - she barked and barked (despite never having barked much before - she makes up for it now) and some of the other owners commented that their dogs didn't know how to bark - by the endof th party, they had ALL picked it up off her. She terrorised a poor little Jack Russell puppy who was cowering under the chairs every time she came near and raced around from dog to dog barking and jumping on them and play biting them. I was so embarassed (but secretly a bit proud that she was just having so much fun). And then at the next one, she took on a huge Rottweiler/American Bulldog cross, who strolled in confidently and ended up running away from her!

It was all play - I think they just have so much energy and so much happiness and they just want to roll around with allt he other dogs and have fun! And the big furry coat makes them think they are bigger than everyone else so they don't have to be scared of them!"


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Louise, underneath my embarrassment I suppose I was secretly a little bit proud that he wasn't one of the puppies cringing under a chair!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Well thanks everyone who replied, you have given me the courage to give it another go! The sympathetic vet-nurse who ran it said it was just over- excitement but I just hope he improves quickly!


Think positive and update us on your next meeting .. I am sure it will be better than the last one xxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

When is the next meeting? x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarette said:


> When is the next meeting? x


Ohhh goody - this is going to turn into a 'JD like' thread where we all wait up munching jaffas and waiting for the next instalment


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Ohhh goody - this is going to turn into a 'JD like' thread where we all wait up munching jaffas and waiting for the next instalment


Mandy, strikes me you are looking for any excuse to hit the Jaffa Cakes


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mandy it's Tuesday!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh i agree with everyone just be confident if you're nervous he may pick that up from you... a big part of going is socialising and learning dogginess... Better to be confident than nervous its the nervous dogs that are more likely to snap due to being scared. Just laugh lol ... lovely boy x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I'm sorry but it did make me laugh.....I think it is the vision in my head of this little pup going from one to another......Please Please don't give up he will settle I promise just don't give up especially if it's because your embaressed we have all been there! Think how Dexter must be feeling especially when he realised he had got the wrong end! which im sure he did


----------

